# Kessil 160a tuna BLUE



## Giraffa (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi guys, 

New to planted tanks and just switching over from reef. I have searched around the forum but can't find an answer, so I'm posting here --

I have a Kessil 160a tuna BLUE from my reef. I want to do a 20h low tech planted. I know the blue has actinic and is made for reef tanks...but would it be suitable for some hardy low-light plants? Could I even do high-light plants?

Thanks for your answers and your patience with me as I learn.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Giraffa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to planted tanks and just switching over from reef. I have searched around the forum but can't find an answer, so I'm posting here --
> 
> ...


Point is would you want to bother?











personally, I'd sell it and buy a more freshwater centric light..


----------



## Giraffa (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry Jeff, I'm not following....


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Giraffa said:


> Sorry Jeff, I'm not following....





> When set fully to the left, the light is very close to Kessil Sky Blue.The middle setting is very close to Kessil Ocean Blue. Fully to the right is close to actinic blue


It will grow plants fine but it certainly won't look very pretty w/out wasting a lot of output.. though there is that Kessil logic thing..
Still it's "warmest" setting will be quite devoid of red..

Kessil "sky blue" is 10000k. so your color range is roughly the 3 pictures to the right of a freshwater 6500k.


----------



## Giraffa (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh okay, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Normally this one would be used for freshwater planted tank, or the A360 *Tuna Sun*.

Kessil LED Lights

But since yours you own it already, why not use it, if you can live with the look.

Michel.


----------



## Giraffa (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Michel, I think I'll see how it goes with the tuna blue, but I will certainly look into the tuna sun over the next few weeks...


----------

